# Percy Loves Southernsweet Cuddle Sacks



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Our Cuddle sacks from Southernsweet arrived so quickly and they are lovely! Percy loves them so much, the only way to get him out is to entice him with mealie's. lol
Thank you Southernsweet!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

And Percy models them like a pro. :mrgreen: 

I just got Mal's from Southernsweet today as well!  

We'll see what Mal thinks tonight when I wake her up  Who am I kidding, I know she'll love it!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

You'll both love them! They wash beautifully too. You must add photos when you have time.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aw  I love the photos!! I've been excited to see them.
I love Percy's close-up. I want to boop his nose.
Would you let me share one of the photos on the QC&F facebook page? I'd love to start a "Happy Customer" album


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

It would be wonderful to have Percy's photo's on your happy cutomer page.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

excellent  thank you!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Percy is so sweet!


----------

